# visa time period



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

HI 

can any body tell me Generally How much time tale in Diac .

I am in 175 paper file and in september.

I am waiting


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

lucky boy said:


> HI
> 
> can any body tell me Generally How much time tale in Diac .
> 
> ...


We were the same - September file and got the visas - 176, in March!

Good luck


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Is that mean in 6 Months you got the VISA? Then its true that they say. Within 6 to 8 month we can get a result if we are in CSL or some one sponcering us. isn't it?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kasuncp said:


> Is that mean in 6 Months you got the VISA? Then its true that they say. Within 6 to 8 month we can get a result if we are in CSL or some one sponcering us. isn't it?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


Yes (it was then, things have changed really quickly over the past year).


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

When did you got your VISA? This Year or Last Year? I Applied Last week, send my Application to DIAC through an Agent. Now waiting. I Lodged paper based. Is their a way to check the process through Internet?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

we got ours March 2008, arrived in Brissie 7th October 2008


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> we got ours March 2008, arrived in Brissie 7th October 2008


Hi, congrats on the big movewhere aboutsin Brisbane? we looking at toowoomba. 
how long from start to finish did the whole application take? we would be going on hubbys points he's a joiner.are there areas you would reccomend to stay clear of and any areas you would reccomend
any help would be great
thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As Scottish Celts said things have changed a lot in a year, and even in the last few months. 

Building trades are no longer on the CSL list so processing those visas could take longer. To see the CSL list and advice that was given from an agent please read the 'PLEASE READ....' post towards the top of this forum. 

There is also a link to a time line thread in that post but since the rules have changed those time scales may no longer be accurate  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

the timeline site seems to show about 9 months for the 175 non-MODL but I'm telling myself 1 year so I'm not disappointed


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

matjones said:


> the timeline site seems to show about 9 months for the 175 non-MODL but I'm telling myself 1 year so I'm not disappointed


Bless 

Trust me, you'll have that visa sticker in your passport before you know it!

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

steve rimmer said:


> Hi, congrats on the big movewhere aboutsin Brisbane? we looking at toowoomba.
> how long from start to finish did the whole application take? we would be going on hubbys points he's a joiner.are there areas you would reccomend to stay clear of and any areas you would reccomend
> any help would be great
> thanks


Wasn't long - took us about 9 months in total i think!

But it's all changed now as Kaz has pointed out so beware. 

We are in Cleveland (bayside). Avoid Ipswich and Anala -  (bogan city!)


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Yes (it was then, things have changed really quickly over the past year).


Hi,

I am new to this forum and hope I am in the appropriate thread.

I am a Nov 07 applicant. Paper based applied through an Agent.

I received the Medical Request, did my Tests which was couriered to Aussie on 5th Feb 09. I have also forwarded my PCC as well. My Agent has written to the Authorities asking for the status and whether any further information is pending.

The Authorities have written back saying "At the moment the case officer is awaiting clearance of Medicals as well as the finalisation of some routine internal processing on the file".

It is almost 6 weeks since I sent my Medicals - what does this response mean?

Regards,
Amri


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the forum!

I think your medical clearance is in a queue, simple as that, although, do you have any complications regarding your medicals? Was there any further information they asked you for? 

The reason i ask is that one of my kids has a medical condition and we had to submit more information, therefore held everything up, but once they were satisfied with the info, that was that - passed onto the decision maker and yippee we got the visas really quick after that


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, thanks for info.
regards to the medical my hubby is fit and active, never had a day off through illness but does suffer with a bad backwould this be a problem?
Chris and Steve


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I cant say yes but it must be an issue since they do ask specifically if you have had a back problem in the recent past in the form.. i too have a back problem, well, I am out of it but yeah i gotta be careful for the rest of my life.


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi there, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think your medical clearance is in a queue, simple as that, although, do you have any complications regarding your medicals? Was there any further information they asked you for?
> 
> The reason i ask is that one of my kids has a medical condition and we had to submit more information, therefore held everything up, but once they were satisfied with the info, that was that - passed onto the decision maker and yippee we got the visas really quick after that


Thanks mate for welcoming and the quick response.

I have not been asked for any further information. Of course I declared that I have diabetes which is under control (I also enlcosed my family doctor's certificate). Other than that there is no other sickness.

What I was wondering is that there is so much said of fast tracking and clearing backlogs and now I am nearing my 15month since applying.

Not sure how long have got to wait

Thanks
Amri


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Amri,

Are you in CSL? are you going through an Agent? Im also from Sri Lanka.

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

15 months is a long time.. wish u luck amri


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> 15 months is a long time.. wish u luck amri


Yeah thats what i was thinking - good luck and the best of wishes, keep us all informed and let us know how things are going. 

here you are ;

(((((((((luck))))))))))))))


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for that. he has got spongilitus (sorry for the spelling) does this mean a longer wait or would it be a no no. move would not be until 2011 so not in too big of a hurry. 
Chris


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Yeah thats what i was thinking - good luck and the best of wishes, keep us all informed and let us know how things are going.
> 
> here you are ;
> 
> (((((((((luck))))))))))))))


Thanks to all....

Will definitely keep you posted...

Regards,
Amri


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

kasuncp said:


> Hi Amri,
> 
> Are you in CSL? are you going through an Agent? Im also from Sri Lanka.
> 
> ...


Hi Kasun,

Yes you are right - I am in CSL and going through an Agent.

What is your status - when did you apply

Regards,
Amri


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

I Applied Last week. and going through an Agent. Which agent are you using?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

kasuncp said:


> I Applied Last week. and going through an Agent. Which agent are you using?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


An Agent from Sri Lanka

Regards,
Amri


----------



## JODELAH (Mar 26, 2009)

*Do immigration people really verify job experience?*

Anybody can tell me whether or not immigration people verify your job experience by calling your current employer ? I`m asking because my boss doesnt know my plans in details. 

I lodged at DIAC on Feb 13 2009. Now waiting ofr news...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi jodelah, in our case they did not but u never know, they might.. if ur papers/documents are complete and they r satisfied with them, they dont call.. again, they might..


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi jodelah, in our case they did not but u never know, they might.. if ur papers/documents are complete and they r satisfied with them, they dont call.. again, they might..


Hi Friends

Today i see The visa officer was allotted on date 28/03/2009.The file date is 26/8/2008 in 175 modl paper file so we are so near to CO allotment.
Because we are in Sep.

So exiting.


----------



## JODELAH (Mar 26, 2009)

*HOW LONG A 175 Visa since Feb 13th 2009*



anj1976 said:


> hi jodelah, in our case they did not but u never know, they might.. if ur papers/documents are complete and they r satisfied with them, they dont call.. again, they might..


ok that is what i wanted to know.
I lodged my visa on Feb 13th 2009. We just did our medical examination, how long does the application takes to be granded?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

cant say, if it is all clear then a couple of weeks, if they find something wrong thn months..


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

lucky boy said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Today i see The visa officer was allotted on date 28/03/2009.The file date is 26/8/2008 in 175 modl paper file so we are so near to CO allotment.
> Because we are in Sep.
> ...


cant say lucky boy,,, i submitted my file in april'08 and got file number in may'08 and still no CO yet.... 
best of luck to you...


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

*Waiting time 175 visa*

Hello all,
I am new to this site but just in case this helps anyone - we applied for 175 visa in January 2008 and the visa has just been approved (March 2009). Passports are now stamped! 
Does anyone know anything about Albany, Western Australia?


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Congratulations.... Are you a CSL Applicant? When did they call for Medical and Police Checks?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

CeJay said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this site but just in case this helps anyone - we applied for 175 visa in January 2008 and the visa has just been approved (March 2009). Passports are now stamped!
> Does anyone know anything about Albany, Western Australia?


Congrats Cejay.. good to hear u got thru


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi
Thank you. Yes we were on the CSL but not anymore, so we were very lucky with timing. We sent medicals and police checks in October 2008 (before being asked) as we were under the impression it would take no longer than 12 months.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wen r u leaving? and I see tht u plan to go to west AU


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably not until late 2010 unfortunately. We are looking at Western Australia (Albany) or South around Adelaide. Any info on Albany or areas around Adelaide would be very welcome.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

lots has been written about adelaide but not much in my knowledge on albany. why dont u search the forum for adelaide.. i am sure u will find plenty of info.


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Many thanks, will do - still trying to negotiate my way around this site!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the search tab is third from right on top of the page. first from right is logout, then quick link n then search option.  thought this wud make it faster for u


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you - this forum is very addictive! I must get back to work!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it sure as hel*l is 
wait till u start opening it first thing in the morning, day in and out


----------



## georgie and steve (Aug 18, 2008)

We filed a e application for a 176, also on csl in september, visa recieved mid march. good luck with yours


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome G & S, so we have been hearing the got its on the forum often now.. congrats


----------

